# معجزة



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

*



السلام عليكم 
هناك معجزة عجز الادباء والشعراء عنها وهو كلام خالية من النقاط ..........وطبعا هذا مستحيل لان من غير نقاط يعني من غير كلام 
وهذه معجزة من المعجزات الي
فسؤالي هو 
اذا كان الكلام الخالية من النقاط عجزت العالم عنه فكيف بكتاب الله البليغ الي ما احد يعرف تاويله الا الراسخون 
فافهموا التاويل الصحيح قبل ما اتحكموا عليها ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**وشكرا*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (7 يونيو 2006)

*وعليكم السلام ممكن ترجمه ؟؟*


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

عفوا اذا ناوي تستهزء فارجو منك ان تروح تستهزء مع غيري


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

عموما ساوضح لك يمكن انا ظنيت فيك ........المهم 
هل احد منكم ان ياتي لي بكلام او شعر  خالية من النقاط ؟
يعني من غير حرف التاء ولا حرف النون ولاحرف الخاء ولا حرف الفاء ولا حرف القاف  ..........واي حرف فيها نقطة لاتستخدمها ........هل تستطيع ؟
واليس هذه معجزة ؟


----------



## Yes_Or_No (7 يونيو 2006)

*حلو قوي انا فهمتك ... ممكن بقي تقولي وبما انك و اثق قوي كدا بقي توريني فين قصيده الشعر دي اسف القصيده المعجزة *


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

رجعنا على السخرية ...............يا اخي انا طلبت منك انك تعملي كلام او قصيدة  خالية من النقاط تقدر .........مش تسالني اني اجيبهملك ؟
تقدر ولا ما تقدر ش...........وهل هذه معجزة في هذه الحالة ام لا؟


----------



## Yes_Or_No (7 يونيو 2006)

*يا سيدي انا مش بستهزاء بيك ابدا انا دلوقتي هستفيد بأيه وهيه دي هتسمي معجزه ليه ؟؟*

*البشريه هتستفاد بأيه هتتحط في موسوعه جينز للارقام القياسية وبعدين يعني هنكسب ايه *

*وليه انت اساسا بتدعوها معجزه و اين المعجزه علي حسب كلام *


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

طيب مادام انت في نظرك مش معجز يبقى معناه انكمو تقدرو ا  ومادام تقدروا فياريت لو تعطيني الاثبات


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

وياريت لو تخلي الحوار محدود من غير ما نتشعب ............انا سؤالي واضح هل يمكن الاستطاع مثل هذا؟


----------



## Yes_Or_No (7 يونيو 2006)

*حبيبي ان كنت تقصد بكتابك الكريم اسف القرأن الكريم فكتابك غير كامل اما اذا كنت تقصد بكلامك الكتاب المقدس فهنا منتدي لطرح الشبهات و الرد عليها انا لا اكثر ولاكنك لست قادر علي كتابه حتي موضوع مفهم حتي يرد احد عليك ... وقد هرب الكثير من مناظرتي في عنوان هل القرأن الكريم كتاب كامل ؟؟  *


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

انا قصدي عن كتاب الله  وكمان ويحياتك بلاش الكلام دة هربو من مناظرتك مش حلوة خليها لنفسك ..........وكمان الجواب سهل ياه يالاء


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

اه في ملاحظة احب اوضحه انا لم قلت كتاب الله مش قصدي على انو هو بيتكلم خالية من النقط انا قصدي في كلام خالية من النقط ودة معجزة


----------



## Yes_Or_No (7 يونيو 2006)

*نقول يمين نقول شمال ؟؟؟؟ خلاص انا هعمل نفسي مش فاهم و هرد عليك هقولك اه *

*وعاوز بقي نشوف ردك ايه علشان اقدر افهمك اكتر و اعلق عليك *

*انا قولت اه علشان اشوف ردك بعد ردي انا و حصولك علي جواب مني فقط ..*


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

يعني تقدر ؟.............. طب اعملها اثبتلي


----------



## Yes_Or_No (7 يونيو 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا ربي*

*يا سيدي بقولك انا هستفيد ايه *


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

ولو حضرتك مش فاهم حفهمك ماشي 
كلام خالية من النقط هل تقدر فعل ذلك .........واذا لو هي لايمكن تقليدها لو ثبتنا ذلك هل يسما معجزة ام لا ؟
وسيبك من القران دلوقتي خليها بعدين انا بتكلم غير القران


----------



## Yes_Or_No (7 يونيو 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا ربي*

*يا سيدي بقولك انا هستفيد ايه *


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

ولو حضرتك مش فاهم حفهمك ماشي 
كلام خالية من النقط هل تقدر فعل ذلك .........واذا لو هي لايمكن تقليدها لو ثبتنا ذلك هل يسما معجزة ام لا ؟
وسيبك من القران دلوقتي خليها بعدين انا بتكلم غير القران


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

ياعمي تقدر ؟ ولا لاء ؟.............دنت من شوية كنت بتسخر مني وتقول واثق  ولا مش عارف ايه ودلوقتي تقول حستفيد ايه انت غيرت كلامك ولا ايه .......وليه ماقلتهاش من الاول ؟.............ماتقول تقدر ولا ماتقدرش ...........ولو تقدر اثبتلي ...كلامي هذا واضح


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

*وكمان ياريت لم تجاوب .. ماتدنيش نص جواب .......لم سالتك تقدر ولا لاء قلتلي اه  ولم قلتلك اعملها او اثبتلي تقولي هستفيد ايه امال قلت اه ليه ؟......مادام مش ناوي تعملها ؟......يام تقلي اه وتكمل الاثبات بتاعك يام تقول لاء .....ولا صعب عليك دي ؟*
*وكمان انت مش خسران حاجة لو اثبتلي ؟*
*ولا خسران حاجة وانا مش واخد بالي ؟*
*فاعيد *


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

*وكمان ياريت لم تجاوب .. ماتدنيش نص جواب .......لم سالتك تقدر ولا لاء قلتلي اه  ولم قلتلك اعملها او اثبتلي تقولي هستفيد ايه امال قلت اه ليه ؟......مادام مش ناوي تعملها ؟......يام تقلي اه وتكمل الاثبات بتاعك يام تقول لاء .....ولا صعب عليك دي ؟*
*وكمان انت مش خسران حاجة لو اثبتلي ؟*
*ولا خسران حاجة وانا مش واخد بالي ؟*
*فاعيد واكرر *


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

*وكمان ياريت لم تجاوب .. ماتدنيش نص جواب .......لم سالتك تقدر ولا لاء قلتلي اه  ولم قلتلك اعملها او اثبتلي تقولي هستفيد ايه امال قلت اه ليه ؟......مادام مش ناوي تعملها ؟......يام تقلي اه وتكمل الاثبات بتاعك يام تقول لاء .....ولا صعب عليك دي ؟*
*وكمان انت مش خسران حاجة لو اثبتلي ؟*
*ولا خسران حاجة وانا مش واخد بالي ؟*
*فاعيد واكرر هت *


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

*وكمان ياريت لم تجاوب .. ماتدنيش نص جواب .......لم سالتك تقدر ولا لاء قلتلي اه  ولم قلتلك اعملها او اثبتلي تقولي هستفيد ايه امال قلت اه ليه ؟......مادام مش ناوي تعملها ؟......يام تقلي اه وتكمل الاثبات بتاعك يام تقول لاء .....ولا صعب عليك دي ؟*
*وكمان انت مش خسران حاجة لو اثبتلي ؟*
*ولا خسران حاجة وانا مش واخد بالي ؟*
*فاعيد واكرر ... *


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

*وكمان ياريت لم تجاوب .. ماتدنيش نص جواب .......لم سالتك تقدر ولا لاء قلتلي اه  ولم قلتلك اعملها او اثبتلي تقولي هستفيد ايه امال قلت اه ليه ؟......مادام مش ناوي تعملها ؟......يام تقلي اه وتكمل الاثبات بتاعك يام تقول لاء .....ولا صعب عليك دي ؟*
*وكمان انت مش خسران حاجة لو اثبتلي ؟*
*ولا خسران حاجة وانا مش واخد بالي ؟*
*فاعيد واكرر ... هل تستطيعون ام لا ؟........واذا استطعتم فاثبتوا لي ........وان لم تستطيعوا قولوا لا لم نستطيع ........ومادام لم تقدروا ان تفعلوا اليست *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (7 يونيو 2006)

خلاص وانا بقولك اه اقد اجيب نص شعري بدون كتابة النقط عليه ولدي الاثبات التاريخي تعالي نشوفه في المدخله الجايه عباره عن صورة


----------



## Yes_Or_No (7 يونيو 2006)

*اخي العزيز لاحظ الصوره التاليه .......... *


*




*

*هـــــــــــشت لك الدنيا فما لك واجما ... بيت شعر من كتابه شاعر عربي اسمه ايليا ابو ماضي *


*انا كاتب النص بدون نقط يا عزيزي تحب اقولك ليه ............*

*هقولك ليه ....*

*( لم تكن اللغه العربية القديمه تنقط او بمعني اصح لم تكن منقوطه بل كانت تكتب بدون نقط *
*بمعني اصح هيه كاللغه النبطيه القديمه ولكن تم تنقيطها ( تنيقط القرأن الكريم ) اي تم تنقيط *
*اللغه العربيه في صدر الاسلام يا عزيزي علي يد عالم اللغه ابي الاسود الدوئلي *

*ملحوظه ...  اللغه العربيه متطوره من الخط النبطي القديم ( دوله الانباط) وهو خط مصوغ من اللغه *
*الارميه القديمه لغه السيد المسيح الارميه القديمه *

*المراجع المستند عليها و التي قمت بقرأئتها هيه من دكتور مصري *

*كتاب تاريخ شبه الجزيرة العربيه للدكتور عبد العزيز صالح ص 35*

*تاريخ الاصدار القاهره سنه 1988*

** اخي العزيز ادرس التاريخ جيدا و تعالي علم الناس هنا ايه المستحيل وايه هو اللي مش مستحيل *

*كدا انا اثبتلك ان ده مش معجزه انت اثبتها ده فشل انت حطيت نفسك فيه *


*انا اثبتلك ان في يوم من الايام كان في فعلا كتابه اللغه العربيه بدون نقط اتمني انك توريني *

*هتقدر تثبتلي ازي عكس كدا *


----------



## إيليـــا (8 يونيو 2006)

*هههههه    يا اخي ...انا قلتلك من غير نقط ... مش كلام فيها نقط خطا انا عايزها لفظا*
*......يعني من غير حرف الغين ولا حرف الفاء ولاحرف القاف وهكذا ........اما كلامك الي بتقول عليه دة مش دة المقصود .......وافتكر اني بينت على المسالة ديه بس انت ماقريتش كويس .......*
*اكرر للافادة انا عايز كلام من غير نقط لفظا .......مش خطأ......يعني مثلا " محمد " دة مافيهاش نقط .. فهمتني ؟*


----------



## man9-0 (8 يونيو 2006)

Yes_Or_No قال:
			
		

> *حبيبي ان كنت تقصد بكتابك الكريم اسف القرأن الكريم فكتابك غير كامل اما اذا كنت تقصد بكلامك الكتاب المقدس فهنا منتدي لطرح الشبهات و الرد عليها انا لا اكثر ولاكنك لست قادر علي كتابه حتي موضوع مفهم حتي يرد احد عليك ... وقد هرب الكثير من مناظرتي في عنوان هل القرأن الكريم كتاب كامل ؟؟ *


 

وما الدليل على ان القران الكريم ليس كاملا ،؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل توجد آية ناقصة فيه يا اخي ؟ هل هناك كلمة ناقصة فيه او حرف او اي شئ ؟ ثم لماذا لم تأت بكلام ليس فيه نقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Yes_Or_No (8 يونيو 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  

وايه الفرق ان كان فعلا انا اثبتلك ان اللغه العربيه قديما كانت بدون نقط؟؟؟

بص انا مش بحب اسلوب المسلمين في الحوار لسبب لان دايما المسلم بيلعب دور اللي مش فاهم حاجه وهو فعلا فاهم 

اخي العزيز انا اثبتلك انه مفيش حاجه اسمها استحاله في كتابه جمله او بيت شعر بدون نقط 

و كتبتلك من المراجع و من الاستاذه المسلمون بتاعتكم و بالصفحه كمان 
 وزي ما قولتلك شوف حاجه احلي تسأل فيها لان موضوعك تافه جدا ومالوش اي لازمة


----------



## إيليـــا (8 يونيو 2006)

عشان تعرف لم انا اقلك انك بتستهزء واحب ازيد على كلامي انك مغرور  ماتقولش لاء والكلام الي جرى من امبارح لحد دلوقتي يشهد كدة واوعدك انو لو قلتلك اعملي كلام من غير حروف الي فيها نقط مش حتقدر وان هناك شخص اصدر معجزة خالية من النقاط ولو فعلا تافه ماكانش عجزت عنه العناس.......بس انت للاسف عنيد ومغرور اعملك ايه انا ......وكمان مين قلك اننا لانعترف بكلامك دة ..هو ان القران زمان كان من غير نقط اه هو فعلا كان من غير نقط انت ماجبتش حاجة جديد يعني .......اما انا كنت اقصد حاجة تانية خالص .......من غير نقط يعني من غير حروف الي فيها نقط ........بس انت تجاهلت الجملة دي وتقول تافه اهو انتو كدة ..حاجة ماتقدروش عليها تقولوا عليها تافه بدليل ايه معرفش على العموم حصل خير لو انت ماتقدرش لاتشترك هنة ماشي خلي غيرك يشارك ... وكمان احب انصحك افهم وبعدين احكم


----------



## Yes_Or_No (8 يونيو 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*يا ابني ارحمني تحب اعملك ارجوز يعني علشان تفهم *

*انت راجل بتسال عن هل يمكن كتابه جمله عربيه ليس بها نقط ... حضرتك بسؤال ده بتطرح سؤال وانت في فكرك انه استحاله في اللغه العربيه ... (صح) انت عاوز جمله فيها كلام زي ( محمد احمد كلام - سواد - اهمل - ) كل دي كلمات بدون نقاط صح خلاص تمام قوي انت بقي عاوز بيت شعر*
*او جمله تكون بدون اي نقاط اسف علي هذا النمــــــــط *
*وانا اثبتلك تاريخا ان اي جمله عربيه او اي كلمه عربيه الاساس لها بدون تنقيط يعني التنقيط مش موجود ((((((هههههههههههههههههههه))))) عاوز ايه اكتر من ان اساسا اي كلمه او اي جمله في الاساس يبقي انت ليه بتدعي استحاله حدوث الامر .........*

*اخي العزيز اسمحلي انت جاهل جدا و مش قادر تفهم انك بتحط نفسك في مواقف مش قادر حتي تحكم كل جوانبها انا عنيد لاني دارس كويس  وعارف انا برد بأيه *

*ومش هقولك تاني ادرس و تعالي علم ايه الاستحاله و ايه اللي مش هو استاحله ادرس تاريخك *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (8 يونيو 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*يا ابني ارحمني تحب اعملك ارجوز يعني علشان تفهم *

*انت راجل بتسال عن هل يمكن كتابه جمله عربيه ليس بها نقط ... حضرتك بسؤال ده بتطرح سؤال وانت في فكرك انه استحاله في اللغه العربيه ... (صح) انت عاوز جمله فيها كلام زي ( محمد احمد كلام - سواد - اهمل - ) كل دي كلمات بدون نقاط صح خلاص تمام قوي انت بقي عاوز بيت شعر*
*او جمله تكون بدون اي نقاط اسف علي هذا النمــــــــط *
*وانا اثبتلك تاريخا ان اي جمله عربيه او اي كلمه عربيه الاساس لها بدون تنقيط يعني التنقيط مش موجود ((((((هههههههههههههههههههه))))) عاوز ايه اكتر من ان اساسا اي كلمه او اي جمله في الاساس يبقي انت ليه بتدعي استحاله حدوث الامر .........*

*اخي العزيز اسمحلي انت جاهل جدا و مش قادر تفهم انك بتحط نفسك في مواقف مش قادر حتي تحكم كل جوانبها انا عنيد لاني دارس كويس  وعارف انا برد بأيه *

*ومش هقولك تاني ادرس و تعالي علم ايه الاستحاله و ايه اللي مش هو استاحله ادرس تاريخك *


----------



## إيليـــا (8 يونيو 2006)

*وكمان احب اقلك حاجة انا طلعت موضوع معين ومش من حققك تثبتلي بحاجة انا لا اريده وتيجي تقلي ايه الفرق ومش عارف ايه  .. وسؤالي كان واضح لكن انت خلال اليومين دول ما اثبتليش ولا حتقدر تثبتلي او غيرك وكمان ماقلتليش ايه الدليل على انه تافه دي حاجة نادر .. طب ماتعملهالي ؟*
*وكمان احب اعطيك دليل على تقل فهمك للاسف كنت فاكرك بديهي بص انت قايل ايه *
*



			اخي العزيز انا اثبتلك انه مفيش حاجه اسمها استحاله في كتابه جمله او بيت شعر بدون نقط 

و كتبتلك من المراجع و من الاستاذه المسلمون بتاعتكم و بالصفحه كمان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**مع اني فهمتك اكتر من مرة اني قلتلك انا مش قصدي على دة ..دة احنة معترفين بيها انت ماطلعتش حاجة جديدة يعني*
*انا كان قصدي كلام من غير نقط لفظا عارف يعني ايه لفظا ...يعني من غير فيها حروف فيها نقط ...وضربتلك مثل على كدة  زي كلمة " محمد " دي مافيهاش نقطة دة الي اقصده ...مش تجيبلي كلام فيها نقط لكن يمكن تكون خالية من النقط خطا لكن لفظا يمكن ...يعني مثلا حر  " ي " تقدر تعملها من غير نقطة زي دي "ى " لكن تقدر تلفظها حرف ياء انما كتابتا ممكن من ياء من غير نقطة ..دة مش عايزه انما انا كنت عايز كلام من غير حروف الي فيها نقط زي محمد او صالح مهى زي كدة دة مافيهاش نقط لاياء ولا خاء والقاف واي حرف مايحتوي على نقطة .......فهمت يا اخي ..واكتر من مرة فهمتك على كدة وتيجي تعيدلي وتقلي انا اثبتلك  وانا قلتك مش اقصد على دة وانت تعمل روحك ماسمعتش وبرضه كررت الكلام وبرضه  عملت روحك ماسمعتش .....وفوق كل دة تقول عليه تافه  ...هههه طب افهمها الاول وبعدين احكم ..وهو فعلا مش تافه ولا حاجة بس انت مافهمتش كويس وحتشوف ودي نادرة وانت حكمت عليه من وجهة نظرك يعني مش من كلام علمي يعني هو بس انت اتكلمت لانك اتغررت شوية لا اكثر *
*ولو فهمت مش دي معجزة او من المستحيل العمل مثل هذا ؟*
*وياريت لو تحسن الفاظك انا فهمتك اكتر من مرة والي مايفهمش اكتر من مرة اسمحلي بقى هههههه انت التقاط فهمك ضعيف او انت عارف لكن دة طبعك ..عنيد وغرور ....على العموم دة اسلوبك وانت حر فيها وكل ماعليه فعله ان اتكلم في الموضوع واخذ الرد بتاعوا واحاول انصح والباقي عليه *

*



			بص انا مش بحب اسلوب المسلمين في الحوار لسبب لان دايما المسلم بيلعب دور اللي مش فاهم حاجه وهو فعلا فاهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**يا اخي انا من فتحت الموضوع دة لحد دلوقتي ماصدر مني حاجة عشان تقول كدة فين دليلك وعلى ايه مش فاهمه وانا فاهمه بالحقيقة .....بنما انت اول مادخلت  ماشفتش من ك غير السخرية والعناد  وقلتلك مشحلو اسلوبك ومع ذلك عندت زي منت مايكسفش على دمك وتخجل وهو لحد دلوقتي بيتكلم وبيدايت دخوله احترام لكن انت ما احترمتش ....يلا نعمل ايه بقى *
*ثم ماتخركش عن الموضوع ياحضرت انا موضوعي واضح ومحدد  وتيجي تقول انا مابحبش ومناظراتك ولا مش عارف ايه خليك في صلب الموضوع ياحضرت وخليك نظامي .*
*انا مالي ومال مزاجك ... انا كمان عندي حجاة مابحبهاش اغلب المحاورين من المسيحيين مغرورين واسلوب كلامكم مش حلوة لكن رغم ذلك مافتحتش بقي الا في هذا الكلام الي قلتهولك *
*وكمان اغلب المسلمين طبعا ماعندهمش معلومات عن المسيحية وانت عارف ..في اختلاط نعم لكن معلومات لاء*



*
*


----------



## إيليـــا (8 يونيو 2006)

*مش بقلك ان عندك تقل فهم طيب يا سي دي انا بقى حثبتلك مادام انت ما اثبتليش خالص وتعيد الكلام  كاني لم اقل لك  انا مش قصدي على دة لكن انت عنيد اعملك ايه بقى *
*بص يا سي دي *



*قال ( عليه السلام ) : ( الْحَمْدُ للهِِ أَهل الْحَمْدِ وَمَأْواهُ ، وَلَهُ أَوْكَدُ الْحَمْدِ وَأَحْلاَهُ ، وَأَسْرعُ الْحَمْدِ وَأَسراهُ ، وَأَطْهرُ وَأَسْماهُ ، وَأَكْرمُ الْحَمْدِ وَأَوْلاَهُ ...*
*الْحَمْدُ للهِِ الْمَلِكِ الْمَحْمُودِ ، الْمَالِكِ الْوَدُودِ ، مُصَوِّرِ كُلِّ مَوْلُود ، وَمَوْئِلِ كُلِّ مَطْرُود ، وَسَاطِحِ الْمِهَادِ ، وَمُوَطِّدِ الأطْوادِ ، وَمُرْسِلِ الأمْطَارِ ، وَمُسَهِّلِ الأَوْطَارِ ، عَالِمِ الأَسْرارِ وَمُدْرِكِهَا ، وَمُدَمِّرِ الأَمْلاَكِ وَمُهْلِكِهَا ، وَمُكَوِّرِ الدُّهُورِ وَمُكَرِّرِهَا ، وَمُورِّدِ الأُمُورِ وَمُصَدِّرِهَا ، عَمَّ سماءه ، وَكَمَّلَ رُكَامَهَ وَهَمَلَ ، وَطَاوَعَ السَّؤالَ وَالأَمَلَ ، وَأَوْسَعَ الرَّمْلَ وَأَرْمَلَ ، أحمده حمداً ممدوداً ، وأوحده كما وحد الأواه ، وهو الله لا إله للأمم سواه ، ولا صادع لما عدل له وسواه ، أَرْسَلَ مُحَمَّداً عَلَماً لِلإِسْلاَم ، وَإِماماً لِلْحُكّام ، مُسَدِّداً لِلرُّعاعِ ، ومعطل أحكام ود وسواع ، أعلم وعلم ، وحكم وأحكم ، وأصل الأصول ، ومهد وأكد الموعود وأوعد ، أوصل الله له الإكرام ، وأودع روحه الإسلام ، ورحم آله وأهله الكرام ، ما لمع رائل وملع دال ، وطلع هلال ، وسمع إهلال . *
*اِعْملُوا رَحمكُمْ اللهُ أَصْلَحَ الأَعْمَالِ ، وَاسْلُكُوا مَصالِحَ الْحَلاَلِ ، وَاطْرَحُوا الْحَرامَ وَدَعُوهُ ، وَاسْمَعُوا أَمْرَ اللهِ وَعُوهُ ، وَصِلُوا الأَرْحَامَ وَرَاعُوها ، وَعَاصُوا الأَهْواءَ وَارْدَعُوها ، وصاهروا أهل الصلاح والورع ، وصارموا رهط اللهو والطمع ، ومصاهركم أطهر الأحرار مولداً ، وأسراهم سؤدداً ، وأحلامكم مورداً ، وها هو أمّكم وحل حرمكم مملكاً عروسكم المكرّمة ، وما مهر لها كما مهر رسول الله أم سلمه ، وهو أكرم صهر أودع الأولاد ، وملك ما أراد ، وما سهل مملكه ، ولا هم ولا وكس ملاحمه ولا وصم ، اسأل الله حكم أحماد وصاله ، ودوام إسعاده ، وأهلهم كلا إصلاح حاله ، والأعداد لمآله ومعاده ، وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ السَّرْمَدُ ، وَالْمَدْحُ لِرَسُولِهِ أَحْمَدَ ... ) .*
*هذا إن دل على شيء فإنّما يدل على عظيم الفصاحة والبلاغة ، التي يمتلكها الإمام علي ( عليه السلام ) فهو باب مدينة العلم ، الذي منه أتت البلاغة وإليه تنتهي ، وكيف لا وقد قال بحقّه الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) : ( أنا مدينة العلم وعليُّ بابها ) . :1004:*
* ها ؟*
* ايه رايك*


----------



## إيليـــا (8 يونيو 2006)

وكمان انا ماقلتلكش جملة انا قلتلك كلام او شعر او اي حاجة .......مش جملة او جملتين


----------



## Yes_Or_No (8 يونيو 2006)

*طبعا قبل اي حاجه اسمحلي اقولك انك انسان مش محترم دي اول حاجه تاني حاجه*

*مش بحب المسلم يعمل فيها دور الغبي في كل مداخله زي وسام يسمع المناظر يثبتله *

*يطلع يكرر الجمله المناظر مقالش حاجه جمله خلاص زهقنا منها اتمني انك تعرف ان حضرتك *

*اللي مش فاهم وبتطرح اسئله تدل علي غبا الانسان المسلم *

*++++++++++++++++++*

*حضرتك طلبت بيت شعر بدون نقط قولتلك بيت شعر بدون نقط ماليش دعوه بقي بالنطق ولا مش النطق محدش والله قالي قبل كدا العرب الجهله اللي منهم محمدك كانوا بينطقوها ازي *

*++++++++++++++++++++*
*



			وكمان احب اقلك حاجة انا طلعت موضوع معين ومش من حققك تثبتلي بحاجة انا لا اريده وتيجي تقلي ايه الفرق ومش عارف ايه .. وسؤالي كان واضح لكن انت خلال اليومين دول ما اثبتليش ولا حتقدر تثبتلي او غيرك وكمان ماقلتليش ايه الدليل على انه تافه دي حاجة نادر .. طب ماتعملهالي ؟
وكمان احب اعطيك دليل على تقل فهمك للاسف كنت فاكرك بديهي بص انت قايل ايه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *إقتباس:*
> *اخي العزيز انا اثبتلك انه مفيش حاجه اسمها استحاله في كتابه جمله او بيت شعر بدون نقط
> 
> و كتبتلك من المراجع و من الاستاذه المسلمون بتاعتكم و بالصفحه كمان *




*لا جديد في كلامك فعلا اسلوب العبط و المروغه وبتوهم نفسك انك مش قادر ترد *

*++++++++++++++*

*



			مع اني فهمتك اكتر من مرة اني قلتلك انا مش قصدي على دة ..دة احنة معترفين بيها انت ماطلعتش حاجة جديدة يعني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*انتوا عمركم ما بتفهوا الحقيقه حتي ولو هيه قدامكم احلي حاجه ليكم خليكم في الوهم *

*+++++++++++++*

*



			انا كان قصدي كلام من غير نقط لفظا عارف يعني ايه لفظا ...يعني من غير فيها حروف فيها نقط ...وضربتلك مثل على كدة زي كلمة " محمد " دي مافيهاش نقطة دة الي اقصده ...مش تجيبلي كلام فيها نقط لكن يمكن تكون خالية من النقط خطا لكن لفظا يمكن ...يعني مثلا حر " ي " تقدر تعملها من غير نقطة زي دي "ى " لكن تقدر تلفظها حرف ياء انما كتابتا ممكن من ياء من غير نقطة ..دة مش عايزه انما انا كنت عايز كلام من غير حروف الي فيها نقط زي محمد او صالح مهى زي كدة دة مافيهاش نقط لاياء ولا خاء والقاف واي حرف مايحتوي على نقطة .......فهمت يا اخي ..واكتر من مرة فهمتك على كدة وتيجي تعيدلي وتقلي انا اثبتلك وانا قلتك مش اقصد على دة وانت تعمل روحك ماسمعتش وبرضه كررت الكلام وبرضه عملت روحك ماسمعتش .....وفوق كل دة تقول عليه تافه ...هههه طب افهمها الاول وبعدين احكم ..وهو فعلا مش تافه ولا حاجة بس انت مافهمتش كويس وحتشوف ودي نادرة وانت حكمت عليه من وجهة نظرك يعني مش من كلام علمي يعني هو بس انت اتكلمت لانك اتغررت شوية لا اكثر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*كلام مالوش اي لازمه خالص و دليل علي جهلك و ضعفك علي مواجه الحقيقه و تصديق الحقيقه *

*++++++++++++++++++++++*

*



			وياريت لو تحسن الفاظك انا فهمتك اكتر من مرة والي مايفهمش اكتر من مرة اسمحلي بقى هههههه انت التقاط فهمك ضعيف او انت عارف لكن دة طبعك ..عنيد وغرور ....على العموم دة اسلوبك وانت حر فيها وكل ماعليه فعله ان اتكلم في الموضوع واخذ الرد بتاعوا واحاول انصح والباقي عليه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*انا احترمتك في المدخلات بما فيه الكفايه بس يبدو فعلا اني كان لازم اعرف ان المسلم بيعمل دور الغبي دايما *

*+++++++++++++++++++*

*



			تقول انا مابحبش ومناظراتك ولا مش عارف ايه خليك في صلب الموضوع ياحضرت وخليك نظامي .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*المصيبه انك في المكان الخطاء ..... مناظره و هل سأستفيد منها مع واحد جاهل مثلك ؟؟؟*

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*



> *وكمان اغلب المسلمين طبعا ماعندهمش معلومات عن المسيحية وانت عارف ..في اختلاط نعم لكن معلومات لاء
> *



*اغلب المسلمين عندهم جهل و بس *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (8 يونيو 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اضحكتني قوي قوي قوي قوي قوي قوي *

*



			قال ( عليه السلام ) : ( الْحَمْدُ للهِِ أَهل الْحَمْدِ وَمَأْواهُ ، وَلَهُ أَوْكَدُ الْحَمْدِ وَأَحْلاَهُ ، وَأَسْرعُ الْحَمْدِ وَأَسراهُ ، وَأَطْهرُ وَأَسْماهُ ، وَأَكْرمُ الْحَمْدِ وَأَوْلاَهُ ...
الْحَمْدُ للهِِ الْمَلِكِ الْمَحْمُودِ ، الْمَالِكِ الْوَدُودِ ، مُصَوِّرِ كُلِّ مَوْلُود ، وَمَوْئِلِ كُلِّ مَطْرُود ، وَسَاطِحِ الْمِهَادِ ، وَمُوَطِّدِ الأطْوادِ ، وَمُرْسِلِ الأمْطَارِ ، وَمُسَهِّلِ الأَوْطَارِ ، عَالِمِ الأَسْرارِ وَمُدْرِكِهَا ، وَمُدَمِّرِ الأَمْلاَكِ وَمُهْلِكِهَا ، وَمُكَوِّرِ الدُّهُورِ وَمُكَرِّرِهَا ، وَمُورِّدِ الأُمُورِ وَمُصَدِّرِهَا ، عَمَّ سماءه ، وَكَمَّلَ رُكَامَهَ وَهَمَلَ ، وَطَاوَعَ السَّؤالَ وَالأَمَلَ ، وَأَوْسَعَ الرَّمْلَ وَأَرْمَلَ ، أحمده حمداً ممدوداً ، وأوحده كما وحد الأواه ، وهو الله لا إله للأمم سواه ، ولا صادع لما عدل له وسواه ، أَرْسَلَ مُحَمَّداً عَلَماً لِلإِسْلاَم ، وَإِماماً لِلْحُكّام ، مُسَدِّداً لِلرُّعاعِ ، ومعطل أحكام ود وسواع ، أعلم وعلم ، وحكم وأحكم ، وأصل الأصول ، ومهد وأكد الموعود وأوعد ، أوصل الله له الإكرام ، وأودع روحه الإسلام ، ورحم آله وأهله الكرام ، ما لمع رائل وملع دال ، وطلع هلال ، وسمع إهلال . 
اِعْملُوا رَحمكُمْ اللهُ أَصْلَحَ الأَعْمَالِ ، وَاسْلُكُوا مَصالِحَ الْحَلاَلِ ، وَاطْرَحُوا الْحَرامَ وَدَعُوهُ ، وَاسْمَعُوا أَمْرَ اللهِ وَعُوهُ ، وَصِلُوا الأَرْحَامَ وَرَاعُوها ، وَعَاصُوا الأَهْواءَ وَارْدَعُوها ، وصاهروا أهل الصلاح والورع ، وصارموا رهط اللهو والطمع ، ومصاهركم أطهر الأحرار مولداً ، وأسراهم سؤدداً ، وأحلامكم مورداً ، وها هو أمّكم وحل حرمكم مملكاً عروسكم المكرّمة ، وما مهر لها كما مهر رسول الله أم سلمه ، وهو أكرم صهر أودع الأولاد ، وملك ما أراد ، وما سهل مملكه ، ولا هم ولا وكس ملاحمه ولا وصم ، اسأل الله حكم أحماد وصاله ، ودوام إسعاده ، وأهلهم كلا إصلاح حاله ، والأعداد لمآله ومعاده ، وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ السَّرْمَدُ ، وَالْمَدْحُ لِرَسُولِهِ أَحْمَدَ ... ) .
هذا إن دل على شيء فإنّما يدل على عظيم الفصاحة والبلاغة ، التي يمتلكها الإمام علي ( عليه السلام ) فهو باب مدينة العلم ، الذي منه أتت البلاغة وإليه تنتهي ، وكيف لا وقد قال بحقّه الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) : ( أنا مدينة العلم وعليُّ بابها ) . :1004:
ها ؟
ايه رايك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*طيب حبيبي كويس قوي قوي قوي قوي قوي قوي قوي *

*فين بقي الكلام ده بقي من قرأنك حددلي بالظبت ؟؟؟*

*اولا دي مش اللغه العاميه العربيه دي اللغه الاصليه *

*اساسا محمد كان جاهل .... تقدر تثبتلي ان ده اساسا كلام محمد هاتلي منين *

*اديني مراجعك التاريخيه يا قلبي انا *


----------



## إيليـــا (8 يونيو 2006)

*



طبعا قبل اي حاجه اسمحلي اقولك انك انسان مش محترم دي اول حاجه تاني حاجه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**واللهي؟*
* طب انا اول ما دخلت مش دخلت باحترام ؟*
*وانت الي ابتديت بالاستهزاء وتتكلم بمواضيع بعد عن الي انا عاوزه؟*
*وبيني وبينك الدليل *

*



مش بحب المسلم يعمل فيها دور الغبي في كل مداخله زي وسام يسمع المناظر يثبتله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اممم  اعتقد اني فهمتك ورديت عليك وحكرر كمان انا دخلت بموضوع في حاجة في موضوعي توحي على كدة *

*انت اتكلمت كلام غير مطابق في موضوعي ......اظن واضح وراجع ما قلته لك *

*



يطلع يكرر الجمله المناظر مقالش حاجه جمله خلاص زهقنا منها اتمني انك تعرف ان حضرتك 


أنقر للتوسيع...

**هو مين الي بيكرر انا بتكلم حسب موضوعي وانت تتكلم بموضوع اخر وقلتلك  انا لا اقصد على هذا الكلام الي قلته قران من غير نقط انا قلتلك لفظا وفهمتك اكتر من مرة وبرضه بتعيد 



			اللي مش فاهم وبتطرح اسئله تدل علي غبا الانسان المسلم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 *
*هههه اهو دة بقى الي مش ممكن انا كان سؤالي واضح وانت جاوبت على حاجة تانية وقهمتك مش دة وتكرر يبقى مين فينا الي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا بلاش *

*



حضرتك طلبت بيت شعر بدون نقط قولتلك بيت شعر بدون نقط ماليش دعوه بقي بالنطق ولا مش النطق محدش والله قالي قبل كدا العرب الجهله اللي منهم محمدك كانوا بينطقوها ازي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وانا كمان قلتلك مش دة المقصود *


----------



## إيليـــا (8 يونيو 2006)

قلي الاول دي مش اعجاز خلي حوارنا وحدة واحدة 
وحضرتك اتكلمت كلام غير مقبول وظنيت فيها ظنون انا عايزك تقول مين فينا الي فاهم غلط ومين فينا الغبي والكلام الجارح الي قلته ؟


----------



## إيليـــا (8 يونيو 2006)

وبعدين انت اثبتلي مين الي يقدر يعمل كدة وكمان دة من الوصي الي هو نفس النبي محمد وهو علي ابن ابي طالب


----------



## Yes_Or_No (8 يونيو 2006)

*وانا طالبتك بأثبات صحه الكلام اللي باللغه الاصليه ده نسب لمين تاريخا غير كدا انا مش هقبله *


----------



## إيليـــا (8 يونيو 2006)

مهو طبعا مش حتقبله لانك مش قادر على فعل مثله 
عموما انا قلت لحضرتك ان دة من الامام علي 
وكمان حتى لو مافيش اثبات ..فرضا يعني ... مين الي عملها ؟ 
وهل هناك انسان يقدر على فعل ذلك غير المعصوم ؟


----------



## drpepo (8 يونيو 2006)

يا اخ ايليا وضح ما هو القصد من كلامك وسؤالك هل تعتبر هذا اعجاز  ام ماذا بالضبط 
اذن هل تعتبر ايضا ان ما يكتبه شكسبير هو من الاعجاز الذي يجب ان نؤمن بكتبه


----------



## إيليـــا (8 يونيو 2006)

قصدي ان هذه الخطبة لا يحتوي على نقاط وطبع منطقيا يقول الي من غير نقاط يعني من غير كلام ....... فهل ان تاتولي من اديب او شاعر او حتى مؤلف قصص  يعمل من غير نقاط ؟
مش دة اعجاز ولا انا غلطان 
ثم هذا الكلام القاها الامام علي 
وعلى فكرة في خطبة تانية له خالية من حرف الف


----------



## drpepo (8 يونيو 2006)

طب وهنستفاد ايه حضرتك 
انت بتقول ان دى خطبه فمن قالها واين الدليل بعد اذنك ؟ وما هو المقصود والمطلوب الرب يباركك


----------



## إيليـــا (14 يونيو 2006)

> طب وهنستفاد ايه حضرتك
> انت بتقول ان دى خطبه فمن قالها واين الدليل بعد اذنك ؟ وما هو المقصود والمطلوب الرب يباركك


الذي قالها هو نفس النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم ..هو علي ابن ابي طالب وهو باب مدينة العلم الرسول 
اما الفائدة فواضح انا قلت انها معجزة فمارايكم انتم ؟
اليس هذا الكلام نادر ؟
اليس هذا الكلام لايقولها غير صاحب علم مستقبلي ...بالمناسبة علي ابن ابي طالب لديه علوم قبل ان تعرفه العصر الحديث 
واشكرك على ذوقك وحسن خلقك وتفاهمك


----------



## drpepo (14 يونيو 2006)

إيليـــا قال:
			
		

> الذي قالها هو نفس النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم ..هو علي ابن ابي طالب وهو باب مدينة العلم الرسول
> اما الفائدة فواضح انا قلت انها معجزة فمارايكم انتم ؟
> اليس هذا الكلام نادر ؟
> اليس هذا الكلام لايقولها غير صاحب علم مستقبلي ...بالمناسبة علي ابن ابي طالب لديه علوم قبل ان تعرفه العصر الحديث
> واشكرك على ذوقك وحسن خلقك وتفاهمك


 
يعنى هون دا الاعجاز 
يعنى هل انت تؤمن بالقرآن من اجل هذا فقط ام ماذا 
انت قولت حد يقدر يقول كلام زى دا بدون تنقيط 
طيب ايه رايك في الكلام دا
وصية غريبـة ليس فيها حـرف واحـد منقـوط

ومع ذلك فهي سهلــة جزلــة

عنوانها

( أحمد المسـالك لكل ســالك )

تقــول


للوصول للســؤدد , حاولــوا الوصول للأمــل وطاولوا كرام الــدول


للوصول الى العـلاء , محّصــوا الآراء وعادوا الاعــداء واطرحوا المــراء

ودعوا الحسـد والعـداء , وطهروا صدوركـم واحكمـوا اموركـم


للوصـول للأمـل , دعـوا الكسـل واعملـوا صـالح العمـل واسلكـوا مسـالك الأًوَل

وادلوا مع اهل السؤدد الدلاء واعطـوا لأهـل الاطمـار الكسـاء وأهل الادواء الـدواء وسهلـوا العلـم للدهمـاء 


سارعـوا للمكــارم وواصلـوا المراحـم



دعـوا المكر والمحـال واللهـو والاهمـال

دعـوا الحـرص والامسـاك والا داهمكـم الهـلاك


لإصـلاح حالكـم ومآلكـم , اعملـوا عمـل أهـل الاسـلام..أحلّـوا الحـلال وحرّمـوا الحـرام 

وأطعمـوا الطعام .. واهـدوا السلام .. وواسـوا أهـل الآلآم 

وأعطـوا السائل وارحمـوا الأرامـل وآووا العائـل واهـدوا الحائر وطهّـروا السـرائر

واكرمـوا العلمـاء ووالـوا الصلحـاء وودوا الكـرام وداروا اللئـام



اعملـوا للمعــاد وواصلـوا السهـاد وداومـوا الركــوع

وامسحوا الدمـوع واطرحوا الطمـع ودعـوا الهلـع

وراعـوا العهـود وأدوا الوعــود وصومـوا وصلــوا وعمّا هــو محـرّم أو مكــروه ولّــوا


دعـوا العمـل لعمـرو وعّمــر .. واعملـوا لله وحـده كما أمــر



وحاصـل الكلام : اسلكــوا أحمـد المســالك .. ودعـوا ما وصـل الى المهــالك



فما رايك


----------



## إيليـــا (14 يونيو 2006)

وهذه ايضا من خطب الامام علي هي اعرفها


----------



## drpepo (15 يونيو 2006)

طيب جميل دلوقتى انا عندى ملاحظتين 
انت بتقول 
ان كلام زى دا بدون تنقيط يبقى اعجاز 
يعنى الامام على بقى شخص اعجاز ايضا اما ماذا وهل تقبل بان يكون نبى في نظرك لانه شخص ابدع وعمل اعجاز 
وماذا لو اتيت لك بمثل هذا الكلام هل ستعتبر هذا اعجازا ام ماذا الخ يس اور نو اثبتلك ان الامر دا معروف اصلا قبل الاسلام فاين الاعجاز ربنا يهديك


----------



## إيليـــا (15 يونيو 2006)

انت لو بدك تقيس مستوى علم الامام علي على طريقة علمية ...كنت عرفت ..انت لو بحثت في كتب التاريخ وتقارن الشعراء والادباء من اوله الى اخره  مافي حدا يعمل غير الامام علي .. وثاني شي انت لو بتقصد على ان زمان بيعملو هيك كمان نعم انا بعرف  هيدا لكن في حروف تقريبا شبه مستحيلة انك ماتقدر تستغني عنها مثل النقطة مثلا ...وكما يا اخي روح اقرة نهج البلاغة وقيس علمه من خلال كلامه او خلي حد غيرك يكون مختص بهي  الشي .
هو عنده علم مستقبلي تعرف يعني شو علم مستقبلي؟


----------



## drpepo (15 يونيو 2006)

اخى الحبيب هذا لا يدل باى حال من الاحوال على اعجاز والا ساطلب منك اية من اى كتاب تقول مثل هذه الاية " احبوا اعدائكم " هذه الاية الفريدة التى لن تجدها سوى في الكتاب المقدس هل توجد منها في القرآن


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2006)

هلا هلا.... يعني الان اصبح كلام علي بن ابي طالب اعجز من القرأن و كلام محمد... نعيش و نشوف يا مسلمين...

طيب سؤال, هي فين المعجزة؟و ما توابعها, يعني علي كتب مقطع بدون نقاط, هل اثبت هذا صحة القرأن و لا نبوة محمد؟

الموضوع هذا بيذكرني بطرفة سردت علي و هي, في أمير اراد ان يستهزء بشخل يرتل بحرف الراء

فقال له ابلغ هذه الرسال الى امير اخر فقال له نص الرسالة:

أمر أمير الامراء ان يحفر بئرا في الصحراء

فكان الشخص الذي يرتل بالتاء ذكيا فاجابه:

حكم حكيم الحكماء ان ينجب جبا في البيداء

و بذلك تخلص من عناء الاحراج للفضه لحرف الراء

لكن المعنى, هل يستحسن ان اذهب و اعبد بعير الصحراء لمعجزة هذا الرجل؟

عجبي!

ملاحظة, ما دخل الموضوع في قسم الرد على الشبهات؟


----------



## ammarss (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: معجزة*



إيليـــا قال:


> قصدي ان هذه الخطبة لا يحتوي على نقاط وطبع منطقيا يقول الي من غير نقاط يعني من غير كلام ....... فهل ان تاتولي من اديب او شاعر او حتى مؤلف قصص  يعمل من غير نقاط ؟
> مش دة اعجاز ولا انا غلطان
> ثم هذا الكلام القاها الامام علي
> وعلى فكرة في خطبة تانية له خالية من حرف الف



عجبي عليك !
:t9:
لقد اثبت لنا ان القران ليس من الله , لان الامام علي وهو انسان استطاع ان يقول هذه الخطبة التي تسميها انت معجزة بينما عجز القران عن ذلك !!
يعني علي اكثر بلاغة من اله المسلمين!!
30:
انا اطالبك بان تأتي بسورة قرانية ليس فيها نقط !! او ان تعترف بان كلام الامام علي ابلغ من القران !!
ولاتحاول التهرب مدعيا ان القران بليغ في امور اخرى ..انت تحديتنا بكلام من غير نقط وانا اتحدى قرانك بنفس الاسلوب!!


----------



## Alcrusader (17 مارس 2010)

*رد: معجزة*

متى 15: 1-21 



"1 *حينئذ جاء إلى يسوع  				كتبة وفريسيون الذين من أورشليم قائلين *

2 *لماذا يتعدى تلاميذك  				تقليد الشيوخ، فإنهم لا يغسلون أيديهم حينما يأكلون خبزا  				*

3 *فأجاب وقال لهم:  				وأنتم أيضا، لماذا تتعدون وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم  				*

4 *فإن الله أوصى قائلا  				: أكرم أباك وأمك، ومن يشتم أبا أو أما فليمت موتا  				*

5 *وأما أنتم فتقولون:  				من قال لأبيه أو أمه: قربان هو الذي تنتفع به مني. فلا يكرم أباه  				أو أمه *

6 *فقد أبطلتم وصية  				الله بسبب تقليدكم *

7 *يا مراؤون حسنا تنبأ  				عنكم إشعياء قائلا *

8 *يقترب إلي هذا الشعب  				بفمه، ويكرمني بشفتيه، وأما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا 
*
*
*

9 *وباطلا يعبدونني وهم  				يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس 
*
*
*

10 *ثم دعا الجمع وقال  				لهم: اسمعوا وافهموا *

11 *ليس ما يدخل الفم  				ينجس الإنسان، بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الإنسان 
*
*
 *

12 *حينئذ تقدم تلاميذه  				وقالوا له: أتعلم أن الفريسيين لما سمعوا القول نفروا*
*
*

*13 فأجاب وقال: كل غرس  				لم يغرسه أبي السماوي يقلع *

*14 اتركوهم. هم عميان  				قادة عميان. وإن كان أعمى يقود أعمى يسقطان كلاهما في حفرة 
*
*
*

15 *فأجاب بطرس وقال له  				: فسر لنا هذا المثل *

16 *فقال يسوع: هل أنتم  				أيضا حتى الآن غير فاهمين 
*
*
*

*17 ألا تفهمون بعد أن  				كل ما يدخل الفم يمضي إلى الجوف ويندفع إلى المخرج  				*

*18 وأما ما يخرج من  				الفم فمن القلب يصدر، وذاك ينجس الإنسان *

*19 لأن من القلب تخرج  				أفكار شريرة: قتل، زنى، فسق، سرقة، شهادة زور، تجديف  				*

*20* *هذه هي التي تنجس  				الإنسان.*
* 
*
*وأما الأكل بأيد غير مغسولة فلا ينجس الإنسان  				*

21 *ثم خرج يسوع من هناك  				وانصرف إلى نواحي صور وصيداء" 
*


*
*​ ​ 9 *وباطلا يعبدونني وهم  				يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس =** كثرت الشرائع الأرضية  كما في الإسلام.*


*
*​ ​ *13 فأجاب وقال: كل غرس  				لم يغرسه أبي السماوي يقلع *​ ​ *14 اتركوهم. هم عميان  				قادة عميان. وإن كان أعمى يقود أعمى يسقطان كلاهما في حفرة = محمد كان أعمى لماذا لتريد أن تكون أعمى وتتبعه؟ ** وإن كان أعمى يقود أعمى يسقطان كلاهما في حفرة. لماذا تريد أن تسكت معه في الحفرة. 
*
*
*
​ *18 وأما ما يخرج من  				الفم فمن القلب يصدر، وذاك ينجس الإنسان *​ ​ *19 لأن من القلب تخرج  				أفكار شريرة: قتل، زنى، فسق، سرقة، شهادة زور، تجديف  				*​ ​ *20* *هذه هي التي تنجس  				الإنسان.= إن أدرى عن ما يتحدث عنه القرأن وعن تحليله للقتل والزنى والفسق والسرقة و شهادة الزور...*


*
*​ ​ ​


----------

